# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Письмо

## Мара

_Этот рассказ написан мной довольно давно, захотелось первым показать именно его, может быть кому-то будет интересно его прочесть. Мне он бесконечно дорог, хотя по прошествии времени считаю его слегка наивным._



Ночь за окном, вещи собраны, такси у подъезда, гулкая пустота квартиры, только окно распахнуто, ветер холодит кожу… Пишу единственное в своей жизни письмо, ручкой на светлых обоях, я позвал, и ты придешь  утром… 

«Желание умереть…часто ли оно приходит к тебе? Часто ли тебе хочется исчезнуть, стереть из бытия отпечаток своего малозначительного присутствия? Мне хотелось…очень до боли, до отчаяния, до безумия. Хотелось не проснуться утром. Мечталось – пусть остановится сердце. Хотелось, что бы кто-то другой за меня совершил убийство моего тела. Сам я не мог. Сколько раз я проклинал себя за трусость, но не в силах был сам шагнуть за ту грань, где нет меня, где нет боли. Она мое проклятие и тогда я думал, что нет ничего страшнее этого всепоглощающего отчаяния, черной дыры тоски в душе. Именно там был эпицентр боли, что растекалась темным ядом по моим нервным окончаниям, заполняя меня целиком. Я травил себя – горошинами лекарств, обжигающим льдом спирта, но она только росла и я видел,  как по ночам плескалась мутным морем в моих глазах БОЛЬ. Тогда я резал…сначала пальцы, потом кожу на бедре и смотрел равнодушно, как стекают по мне тонкие струйки крови, скапливаясь маленькими озерами на ламинате, какой незначительной казалась мне боль физическая тогда. Человек привыкает ко всему, и я привык к отчаянью, внешняя оболочка жила отдельно от меня, а душа умирала каждый день, я отчетливо чувствовал это ночами, она плакала моими слезами и корчилась в муках моим телом. Я уже не мог ей помочь и смирился. Ты помнишь меня в той весне?  Сирень цвела, я еще мог слышать запах белых цветков через открытое окно, мне нравилось  срывать и мять их в ладони, уничтожая красоту. Никто не догадывался, что она растет – черная дыра в моей душе, люди разучились видеть, чувствовать, только ты своими музыкальными пальцами хотела коснуться, но я не пустил. Прости, ты все равно не смогла бы помочь. Она уже тяготила меня – моя душа, как тяжело больной, умирающий  близкий родственник, который измучил всех своей безнадежной болезнью и  уже хочешь, что бы поскорее навсегда уснул, не мучался. Я только навещал ее тогда – мою душу….смотрел отстраненно на ее мучения и колол обезболивающее – 500 кубиков виски. Ей привычно не помогало, и я уходил. То, что оставалось от нее, еще царапало изнутри острыми краями, но я лишь крепче сжимал зубы, морщился. А потом я ее хоронил. Она умерла на закате, когда небо было ярко алым, солнце уже скрылось за рекой, оставив месяцу ночное небо, я в последний раз почувствовал КРАСОТУ и понял, что ее больше нет.  Знаешь, как тяжело хоронить собственную душу? Хоронить воспоминания, что она хранила, ощущения и чувства, которые  дарила….хоронить печаль и радость, смех и слезы, хоронить то, что было когда-то МНОЙ. Врут о том, что душа бессмертна, я был на том кладбище и за горизонт уходили бесконечные ряды туманных надгробий. Теперь я просто один из тысяч тех, у  кого нет души, живут же люди без ног, рук, глаз.  Значит, буду и я – так решил тогда. А жить оказалось легко. Спокойно. Забылось прошлое, не мечталось о будущем, были лишь планы в ежедневнике и привычки, что остались из прошлой, полной тревог, жизни. Я выдавливал их из себя как зубную пасту из тюбика. Научился улыбаться, когда надо и выказывать радость, которой больше быть не может. Теперь ты понимаешь, как отравляет меня твоя любовь? Мое сердце - это всего лишь кусок мяса, что гонят бесконечно красную жидкость по моему телу, иногда мне кажется, что она холодная – моя кровь. На твои ласки откликается лишь мое тело…не обманись, мне нечем больше любить. Только мозг все еще помнит, что такое чувства, только тело еще не забыло,  как жарко от взгляда и как потеют ладони от волнения. Это тревожит, поэтому уходи из моей жизни…не мешай доживать, раз уж мне не хватило смелости уйти с ней тогда, остается лишь серая полужизнь и это не беспокоит меня, Каждый день мое тело на шаг ближе к смерти только жив ли я сейчас?..
Не ищи меня, ты будешь плакать не долго, любовь не терпит НЕ взаимности, ты утешишься в другом, чей мир не выжжен смертью и отчаяньем. А я буду в бетонной коробке серого города …существовать… Прощай.   

P.S. Оставь ключ на подоконнике, он больше не открывает дверь в мою жизнь…»

----------


## yourschizophrenia

Мара, спасибо за рассказ. Прочитала его с удовольствием. Особенно хочу отметить твою способность передавать образы.

----------


## Dark92

если нет смысла,и желаний, то проблемы которые и так переполняют человека наваливаются с новой силой и не важно что ему говорить!!!! не важно то что гдее то есть вторая половинка... потому что ты и так знаешь что ты никому не надо!!! да можно нормально выглядеть, но спина, если она например напоминает английскую s то ты никому не надо даже родителям.... они терпят до 18 летия... а потом просто выставляют на улицу и им начихать где ты и что с тобой.... жизнь теперь не имеет ни значения ни цели... потому что ты один.... тебе могут помочь незнакомые люди... но так как на работу не берут они не выдерживают и просто выгоняют... улица.. дождь... как хорошо что идет дождь... он умоет заплаканное лицо... утолит боль, которая разрывает на части... погладит по голове и совсем не важно что стучат от холода зубы.... дождь и одиночество вот что остается когда ты никому не нужен.... а потом приходит момент и ты знаешь что нужно делать... кто то может посчитать глупостью... но признайте с такой жизнью есть только один выход..... суицид!

----------


## Лазарус

очень хорошо написано

----------


## Лазарус

спам теперь и здесь...

----------

